# Yet another newbie!



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm due to start my 3rd attempt in September, 1st wasn't good, IVF ICSI got OHSS out of 26 eggs only 11 survived to transfer day, had 2 put back but no luck. Attempt 2 was FET - blastocyst only had 1 get that far but had a negative test on Monday.

We start from scratch in Sept but can anyone tell me what the chances of me getting OHSS again are?

Thanks.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi westies

just wanted to welcome you to the site, and wish you loads of luck for september

luv pam


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Westies, just wanted to say hi to a fellow Bourn girl, I'm currently on my 1st IVF there. 

Several of us who go to Bourn post on Norfolk/Suffolk/Cambridgeshire girls, join us?

Good luck,

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to the site - hope you'll find it a fun and supportive place!
Good luck with your treatments!

Morgan


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Nice,

Welcome to FF! It is great site and you will get lots of support and advice here.

While you are waiting to start tx, why don't you pop in and join the Chitter Cahtters on the In-Betweenies board? Link follows:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=47;action=display;threadid=10039;start=90;boardseen=1

Laine x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Nic
Was lovely to speak to you in chat last night.
Hope to speak to you again soon.
Chick


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Westies

Sorry to hear about your negative 

I had OHSS last year and have done another one since and I was fine. The clinic will probably keep a closer eye on you for your next try.

Best of luck, Natalie xx


----------

